# Pancreatitis



## goodfella (Nov 26, 2013)

Who's had it? What did you eat while having it? Anything else? Post it up!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 26, 2013)

Was it caused by alcohol?...if you dont mind saying of course...


----------



## goodfella (Nov 26, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Was it caused by alcohol?...if you dont mind saying of course...



No alcohol for me since mid summer, but half of a glass of beer at dinner in mid october and actually reminded me how amazing a beer can taste, other than that, NOTHING! Even summer was very light/mild drinking with only silver bullets. So can rule drinking out. I'm pretty sure it was Superdrol, even more embarrassing. Was using injectable forum of it and thought it wouldn't be as harsh, guess I was wrong. Post up if you've had experience or can list some stuff to eat with out any fats. Suppose to bulk but with stomach pains and be limited on foods, not so easy...


----------



## Popeye (Nov 26, 2013)

No...dont really know any foods...I just know pancreatitis is no joke and will cause rapid decline, even death, if any bad habits are continued......my old man suffered a few bouts of it before ultimately taking his life.

Don't know how severe yours is...just be careful!


----------



## goodfella (Nov 26, 2013)

My enzymes were a bit high the doctors told me but then said they weren't dangerously high and caught it at early signs. So need to go back in and see what they tell me.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 26, 2013)

There are forums tailored just for people living with this, and I'm sure I'm not alone when I say even though you'd be missed around here, it might be wise to spend a little extra time on one of those forums.


I wish you good health brother, take this seriously and find what works for you.  
-Sam


----------



## goodfella (Nov 27, 2013)

Well guys, it turned out to be a quick scare, that sure as hell as scared me enough to be even more careful. Slowly but according to test results am getting better everyday. 

ALso guys, for now on, lets not post up just what they've heard on the issue just to comment please. Not very helpful or anything a guy wants to hear thats more negative ha. 

Thanks, Goodfella


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 27, 2013)

You said the superdrol caused the scare? Why did they say it could be pranceatis? Was it  because your liver enzimes where elevated?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 27, 2013)

Good to hear brother!   Stay healthy


----------

